# مامصيرمن لايؤمن بالخلاص



## طبيبة مسلمة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤال ممكن يتبنى عليه حاجات كتير دلوقتى انا مش مؤمنة بان المسيح صلب من اجل البشرية انا كل اللى مؤمنة بيه انه كلمة الله القى بها الى العذراء مريم وهو مرسل من رب العالمين ولم يبعث ليخلص العالم والحاجات دى فانا بسال عن مصيرى فى المسيحية وبسال برضه سؤال تانى               :ماهى حقيقة الحياة الابدية فيها ايه بالظبط من غير كلام عايم وحيات ابوكوا    :closedeye                      :: سؤال صغنن برضة:66:  "" لو ان المسيح كفر عن البشرية كل خطاياها فمثلا مثلا لو واحد شرير ووحش وبيعمل حاجات وحشة "قتل :budo: او سرقة او ايذاء للناس:t32:  وكده يعنى " هل سيقوم المسيح بتكفير خطاياه ويوصل الى الحياة الابدية ميت فل ؟؟؟ وانا هيكون مصيرى ايه لو انا كويسة وطيبة:174xe:  وامورة ومؤدبة :smil13: مش باذى حد ولا بكذب على حد ولا بغش حد؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*مصير من؟؟؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أختي طبيبة مسلمة*



			
				طبيبة مسلمة;130129 قال:
			
		

> سؤال ممكن يتبنى عليه حاجات كتير دلوقتى انا مش مؤمنة بان المسيح صلب من اجل البشرية انا كل اللى مؤمنة بيه انه كلمة الله القى بها الى العذراء مريم وهو مرسل من رب العالمين ولم يبعث ليخلص العالم والحاجات دى !


 
*هذا الإيمان يا أختي لايأتي بسهوله *
*وليس مجرد كلمات تردد عن الإيمان أو عدمه*​ 


			
				طبيبة مسلمة;130129 قال:
			
		

> فانا بسال عن مصيرى فى المسيحية
> "" لو ان المسيح كفر عن البشرية كل خطاياها فمثلا مثلا لو واحد شرير ووحش وبيعمل حاجات وحشة "قتل :budo: او سرقة او ايذاء للناس:t32: وكده يعنى " هل سيقوم المسيح بتكفير خطاياه ويوصل الى الحياة الابدية ميت فل ؟؟؟ وانا هيكون مصيرى ايه لو انا كويسة وطيبة:174xe: وامورة ومؤدبة :smil13: مش باذى حد ولا بكذب على حد ولا بغش حد؟؟؟!!!!!


 
*لماذا تسألي عن مصيرك في المسيحية وأنتي لاتؤمني بأهم ما فيها وهو الفداء الكفاري فوق الصليب*​ 
*وعلي فكرة محدش هيروح الأبدية كدة وميت فل يعني*
*لا بالإيمان والأعمال*
*مش بالشفاعة*​ 


			
				طبيبة مسلمة;130129 قال:
			
		

> وبسال برضه سؤال تانى :ماهى حقيقة الحياة الابدية فيها ايه بالظبط من غير كلام عايم وحيات ابوكوا :closedeye


 
*من غير كلام عايم *​:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 
*ما لم تراه عين وما لم تسمع به أذان وما لم يخطر علي قلب بشر*​ 
*هذه هي حقيقة الحياة الأبدية*​*سلام*​


----------



## 3abd_allah_9 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

تصحيح بسيط للأستاد امير 
يقول النص ما يلي :
1Cor:2:9
9  بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه

يا ريت تقولنا فين مكتوب ?? فقول بولص كما هو مكتوب 
يدل ان هدا مكتوب في سفر من الأسفار ربما من العهد القديم فأين نجد دلك مكتوبا ??


----------



## Fadie (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> يا ريت تقولنا فين مكتوب ?? فقول بولص كما هو مكتوب
> يدل ان هدا مكتوب في سفر من الأسفار ربما من العهد القديم فأين نجد دلك مكتوبا ??


 
اشعياء 64:4

وَمُنْذُ الأَزَلِ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ يُصْغُوا. لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ إِلَهاً غَيْرَكَ يَصْنَعُ لِمَنْ يَنْتَظِرُهُ.


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

برضه سعادتك ماجاوبتش على سؤال سعادتى مصير سعادتى ايه فى الحياة الابدية عند سعادتكوا لو انا مش مقتنعه  بالخلاص لان ده هيتبنى عليه مناقشة تانية وبرضة الناس اللى بيعملوا حاجات وحشة ومؤمنين بالخلاص برضة محدش جاوب مصيرهم ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> برضه سعادتك ماجاوبتش على سؤال سعادتى مصير سعادتى ايه فى الحياة الابدية عند سعادتكوا لو انا مش مقتنعه بالخلاص لان ده هيتبنى عليه مناقشة تانية وبرضة الناس اللى بيعملوا حاجات وحشة ومؤمنين بالخلاص برضة محدش جاوب مصيرهم ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
الكتاب المقدس صريح و واضح

اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ». (يو3:36)

يعنى مصير سعادتك لو لم تؤمنى بخلاص المسيح جهنم ان شاء الله


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> برضه سعادتك ماجاوبتش على سؤال سعادتى مصير سعادتى ايه فى الحياة الابدية عند سعادتكوا لو انا مش مقتنعه  بالخلاص لان ده هيتبنى عليه مناقشة تانية وبرضة الناس اللى بيعملوا حاجات وحشة ومؤمنين بالخلاص برضة محدش جاوب مصيرهم ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اولا يا اختي الكريمه انتي جايه تسالي باسلوب سخريه وخفه دم  وباين من حوارك ان انتي في حاجات معينه في دماغك عايزة تقوليها 
فاسلوب الحوار يا عزيزتي انك تتكلمي مباشر بدون لف ودوران وكمان بما قل ودل من الكلام 
ثانيا لما انتي مش مؤمنه ولا عندك استعداد تفهمي سر فداء المسيح للبشريه 
ايه معنى كلامك دا متخليكي في اسلامك وفكري في جتنك الي بتجري فيها انهار الخمر والعسل وخليكي حبوبه ومتأذيش حد عشان يمكن تبقي حوريه من حوريات جنتك  وتوهبي نفسك لرسولك هناك والا انتي معندكيش الطموح دا !!!!

نرجع لموضوعك انتي عايزة ايه بالضبط ومن غير لف ودوران ادخلي في الموضوع على طول  دا لو عندك موضوع اصلا !!!


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً سعدتك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااي أختي طبيبة مسلمة*



طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> برضه سعادتك ماجاوبتش على سؤال سعادتى مصير سعادتى ايه فى الحياة الابدية عند سعادتكوا لو انا مش مقتنعه بالخلاص لان ده هيتبنى عليه مناقشة تانية وبرضة الناس اللى بيعملوا حاجات وحشة ومؤمنين بالخلاص برضة محدش جاوب مصيرهم ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*معلش يا سعتدك أنا ماخليت سعدتي يرض علي سعدتك في حاجة سعدتك مش بتؤمني بيها*
*ومدام سعدتك لاتؤمني بيها فمش هتفيد سعدتك*

*سلام سعتدتك*​


----------



## ashrafo (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا*

لا  تسبوا بعضكم البعض بسبب الديانات  فما يدريكم ان هذه الاديان حقيقية حتى تتقاتلوا من اجلها


----------



## Fadie (26 نوفمبر 2006)

صباح الالحاد


----------



## Scofield (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ashrafo قال:


> لا  تسبوا بعضكم البعض بسبب الديانات  فما يدريكم ان هذه الاديان حقيقية حتى تتقاتلوا من اجلها




أكيد انت لا دينى


----------



## 3abd_allah_9 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> اشعياء 64:4
> 
> اشعياء 64:4
> 
> وَمُنْذُ الأَزَلِ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ يُصْغُوا. لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ إِلَهاً غَيْرَكَ يَصْنَعُ لِمَنْ يَنْتَظِرُهُ. .



النص يقول :

9 بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه
وليس عين لم ترى الها غيرك 

ولا لكان القديس بولص عليه ان يقول 
بل كما هو مكتوب وَمُنْذُ الأَزَلِ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ يُصْغُوا. لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ إِلَهاً غَيْرَكَ يَصْنَعُ لِمَنْ يَنْتَظِرُهُ.


----------



## Fadie (26 نوفمبر 2006)

> النص يقول :
> 
> 9 بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه
> وليس عين لم ترى الها غيرك
> ...


 
اتفضل اعمل تفسير و اكتب عليه تفسير عبد الله تسعة و قول هذه ليست الاية المقصودة مع ان كل مفسرى المسيحية قالوا انها الاية المقصودة

افهم النص قبل ان تكتب

النص يقول لم يوجد من سمع و من اصغى و من رأى اله غيرك يصنع لمن ينتظره مش لم ترى عين الهك غيرك


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (26 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههه اسفة على التاخير فى الرد على سعادتكم لكن انا عرضت هذا السؤال فى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة وكنت اتمنى انى الاقى الاجابة بدل من التهرب فطبيعى ان اغلب الاسئلة الموجودة فى قسم الاسئلة عن المسيحية هيكون من مسلمين غير مؤمنين بالمسيحية     ولا ايه؟؟؟؟
ثانيا لغاية دلوقتى محدش جاوب على الناس الاشرار من المؤمنين بالخلاص مامصيرهم؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3abd_allah_9 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> اتفضل اعمل تفسير و اكتب عليه تفسير عبد الله تسعة و قول هذه ليست الاية المقصودة مع ان كل مفسرى المسيحية قالوا انها الاية المقصودة
> 
> افهم النص قبل ان تكتب
> 
> النص يقول لم يوجد من سمع و من اصغى و من رأى اله غيرك يصنع لمن ينتظره مش لم ترى عين الهك غيرك



لو تكرمت بالتفضل و اظهار العلاقة بين النص الدي يقول 
بل كما هو مكتوب وَمُنْذُ الأَزَلِ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ يُصْغُوا. لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ إِلَهاً غَيْرَكَ يَصْنَعُ لِمَنْ يَنْتَظِرُهُ

والنص صريح يتكلم عن عدم رؤية اله فقط وليس غير دلك

و النص الدي يقول 
9 بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه
 ولا ارى اي علاقة في هدا النص بموضوه رؤية الأله او غيره

فكيف يكون نفس النص ولكل نص معنى مختلف على الأخر

على فكرة استاد فادي انت قاري اسمي غلط
اسمي عابد الله وليس عبد الله :beee:


----------



## ashrafo (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا  يعلم احد*

ما مصير الاسد و ما مصير الارنب  هكدا تتحدثين الاسد شرير  و سفاح و الارنب مخلوق طيب


----------



## Fadie (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> هههههه اسفة على التاخير فى الرد على سعادتكم لكن انا عرضت هذا السؤال فى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة وكنت اتمنى انى الاقى الاجابة بدل من التهرب فطبيعى ان اغلب الاسئلة الموجودة فى قسم الاسئلة عن المسيحية هيكون من مسلمين غير مؤمنين بالمسيحية ولا ايه؟؟؟؟
> ثانيا لغاية دلوقتى محدش جاوب على الناس الاشرار من المؤمنين بالخلاص مامصيرهم؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!


 
اتنيلنا ردينا قلنا جهنم ان شاء الله



> لو تكرمت بالتفضل و اظهار العلاقة بين النص الدي يقول
> بل كما هو مكتوب وَمُنْذُ الأَزَلِ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ يُصْغُوا. لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ إِلَهاً غَيْرَكَ يَصْنَعُ لِمَنْ يَنْتَظِرُهُ
> 
> والنص صريح يتكلم عن عدم رؤية اله فقط وليس غير دلك
> ...


 
انه لم ترى عين اله يصنع للذين يحبونه



> ما مصير الاسد و ما مصير الارنب هكدا تتحدثين الاسد شرير و سفاح و الارنب مخلوق طيب


 
ليس لهم نفس حتى يحاسبون


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

طب ليه بقى مصيرهم جهنم يااستاذة فادية مش السيد المسيح كفر عنهم سيئاتهم واصبحوا مؤهلين لان يقابلوا الرب بدون خطايا؟؟؟ ولا هو السيد المسيح كان اتصلب عشان مين يعنى مش عشان اخطاء البشر ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فادية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> طب ليه بقى مصيرهم جهنم يااستاذة فادية مش السيد المسيح كفر عنهم سيئاتهم واصبحوا مؤهلين لان يقابلوا الرب بدون خطايا؟؟؟ ولا هو السيد المسيح كان اتصلب عشان مين يعنى مش عشان اخطاء البشر ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ايه التناقض الي انتي فيه يا طبيبه يا مسلمه 
هو انتي قرأنك مش بيقولك ان المسيح شبه له ومتصلبش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب انا هجاوبك على اسئلتك المتلخبطه لما تجاوبيني عن حاجه وحده بس 
انتي بتؤمني بالمسيح كاله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لما تبقي ترسيلك على رأي واضح وصريح تعالي اسئلي اسئله مفهومه وساعتها هعرف ارد عليكي كويس قويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> طب ليه بقى مصيرهم جهنم يااستاذة فادية مش السيد المسيح كفر عنهم سيئاتهم واصبحوا مؤهلين لان يقابلوا الرب بدون خطايا؟؟؟ ولا هو السيد المسيح كان اتصلب عشان مين يعنى مش عشان اخطاء البشر ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
مش لما يقبلوا الخلاص الاول سعادتك ولا ايه؟


----------



## SH@ZLY (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*برضه محدش رد على سؤال الطبيبة المسلمة .....

واحد شرير قوي قبل الخلاص وان المسيح هو الله .... وبعدين قتل ونهب وسرق ؟؟؟؟

مصيره ايه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (29 نوفمبر 2006)

والله فعلا امركوا غريب ......  " انا ماقلتش انى مؤمنة بالسيد المسيح كاله انا بسال النصارى اللى مصدقين ان السيد المسيح اله ..... انا بسأل النصارى "عندهم فى عقيدتهم" مامصير من يؤمن بالخلاص من النصارى ويفعل اعمال شريرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟اظن ان ده حال هذا الجزء من المنتدى المختص بالاسئلة والاجوبة نحن نسال عن العقيدة المسيحية وانتوا بتجاوبوا وده الحال فى كل المنتدى ايه المشكلة بقى انا عايزة اجابة على سؤالى ......""""" واحد مسيحى ومؤمن بالخلاص فى قلبه من الداخل ويؤمن بصلب المسيح فداءاً للبشرية  لكن بيعمل اعمال شريرة من قتل او سفك دماء او نهب او سرقة او افعال مشينة انا سالت عن مصيره والاستاذ فادى تفضل واجاب انه فى جهنم وانا سالت سؤال تانى لييييييييه؟؟؟؟ يدخل جهنم طالما هو المسيح اصلا كفر عن خطاياكم  وصلب وعانى من اجل ذلك؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!  اظن السؤال واضح """""" ولو سمحتوا اجابة مقنعه مش عايزة تهرب ...................... رجاءاً


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> " انا ماقلتش انى مؤمنة بالسيد المسيح كاله انا بسال النصارى اللى مصدقين ان السيد المسيح اله ..... انا بسأل النصارى "عندهم فى عقيدتهم" مامصير من يؤمن بالخلاص من النصارى ويفعل اعمال شريرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟اظن ان ده حال هذا الجزء من المنتدى المختص بالاسئلة والاجوبة نحن نسال عن العقيدة المسيحية وانتوا بتجاوبوا وده الحال فى كل المنتدى ايه المشكلة بقى انا عايزة اجابة على سؤالى ......""""" واحد مسيحى ومؤمن بالخلاص فى قلبه من الداخل ويؤمن بصلب المسيح فداءاً للبشرية لكن بيعمل اعمال شريرة من قتل او سفك دماء او نهب او سرقة او افعال مشينة انا سالت عن مصيره والاستاذ فادى تفضل واجاب انه فى جهنم وانا سالت سؤال تانى لييييييييه؟؟؟؟ يدخل جهنم طالما هو المسيح اصلا كفر عن خطاياكم وصلب وعانى من اجل ذلك؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! اظن السؤال واضح """""" ولو سمحتوا اجابة مقنعه مش عايزة تهرب ...................... رجاءاً


 
الشخص الذي لا يؤمن بالمسيح و خلاصه يدان بحسب الناموس و الشئ حيكون تحصيل حاصل ان مصيره الموت الروحي لان الكتاب المقدس يقول اجرة الخطيئة موت
و ما دام الجميع اخطأوا و اعوزهم مجد الله يبقى الموت اجتاز لكلهم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فادية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> والله فعلا امركوا غريب ......  " انا ماقلتش انى مؤمنة بالسيد المسيح كاله انا بسال النصارى اللى مصدقين ان السيد المسيح اله ..... انا بسأل النصارى "عندهم فى عقيدتهم" مامصير من يؤمن بالخلاص من النصارى ويفعل اعمال شريرة
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟اظن ان ده حال هذا الجزء من المنتدى المختص بالاسئلة والاجوبة نحن نسال عن العقيدة المسيحية وانتوا بتجاوبوا وده الحال فى كل المنتدى ايه المشكلة بقى انا عايزة اجابة على سؤالى ......""""" واحد مسيحى ومؤمن بالخلاص فى قلبه من الداخل ويؤمن بصلب المسيح فداءاً للبشرية  لكن بيعمل اعمال شريرة من قتل او سفك دماء او نهب او سرقة او افعال مشينة انا سالت عن مصيره والاستاذ فادى تفضل واجاب انه فى جهنم وانا سالت سؤال تانى لييييييييه؟؟؟؟ يدخل جهنم طالما هو المسيح اصلا كفر عن خطاياكم  وصلب وعانى من اجل ذلك؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!  اظن السؤال واضح """""" ولو سمحتوا اجابة مقنعه مش عايزة تهرب ...................... رجاءاً



هيكون مصيرو جهنم لان هو لما يعمل اعمال شريرة يبقى بيخالف تعاليم المسيح ولما يخالف تعاليم المسيح يبقى مش مؤمن بيه ولما يبقى مش مؤمن بيه فان موت المسيح والالامه على الصليب مش بتشمل الانسان دا لان هو نكر كل تعاليم المسيح 
يعني شوفي يا عزيزتي 
المسيح علمنا ان السرقه خطيئة وان قتل النفس كمان خطيئه غيرها من الخطايا 
طيب لما واحد عارف ان المسيح علمنا الحاجات دي وهي دي اساس مسيحييتنا وايمانا  وراح سرق ونهب وقتل  يبقى الانسان دا نكر كل تعاليم المسيح  يعني نكر فداء المسيح ليه طيب ازاي يبقى ناكر للحاجه دي وازاي عايزة حضرتك ان فداء المسيح يشملو  جاوبيني يا شاطرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (29 نوفمبر 2006)

امال ايه بقى الخطايا والاثام والذنوب اللى السيد المسيح كفرها عنكوا ؟؟؟ماهى اكيد حاجات واثام برضة السيد المسيح نهاكوا عنها!!!!!!!!!!! تمام؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> امال ايه بقى الخطايا والاثام والذنوب اللى السيد المسيح كفرها عنكوا ؟؟؟ماهى اكيد حاجات واثام برضة السيد المسيح نهاكوا عنها!!!!!!!!!!! تمام؟؟؟


 
سؤالك مش واضح.. يا ريت توضحين اكثر!


----------



## فادية (30 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> امال ايه بقى الخطايا والاثام والذنوب اللى السيد المسيح كفرها عنكوا ؟؟؟ماهى اكيد حاجات واثام برضة السيد المسيح نهاكوا عنها!!!!!!!!!!! تمام؟؟؟



بصراحه يا اخت طبيبه انا شيفاكي مش عارفه تسألي او بعبارة اصح مش عارفه انتي عايزة ايه 
بالضبط ممكن يعني تحددي هدفك من النقاش وتوضحي سؤالك بالضبط ؟؟؟؟


----------



## lord12 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

فاديه هو كل واحد يسأل كدا ماترديش عليه الا بالاجابه دي
نفسي اشوفلك رد


----------



## Fadie (30 نوفمبر 2006)

> امال ايه بقى الخطايا والاثام والذنوب اللى السيد المسيح كفرها عنكوا ؟؟؟ماهى اكيد حاجات واثام برضة السيد المسيح نهاكوا عنها!!!!!!!!!!! تمام؟؟؟


 
شروط الخلاص

1-)الاعتراف بالاله الواحد يهوة القدير لا يوجد امامه اله

2-)الاعتراف بفداء المسيح و خلاصه و تكفيره عن خطايا بنى البشر

3-)الاعمال الحسنة

وصلت ولا لسة يا دكتور؟


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (30 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤالى بصيغة اخرى عشان اللى ماافهمش يفهم................................

السيد المسيح المفروض انه كفر عن خطاياكم صح ؟؟؟ تمام؟؟؟؟  رجعتوا قلتوا انه القتل والسرقة ليسوا من الذنوب المكفر عنها واللى بيعمل كده بيدخل النار  تمام لان السيد المسيح نهى عن القتل ..........طيب ماهو اكيد نهاكوا عن كل الذنوب هل الذنوب التى تم التكفير عنها على الصليب ذنوب محددة والباقى لم يتم التكفير عنه ؟؟؟ يعنى ... الذنوب الخفيفة هى اللى المسيح اتصلب عشانها والذنوب الكبيرة اوى لا؟؟؟؟؟
ولو الاجابة اه......... ماهو معيار الذنب الكبير من الصغير...بمعنى الذنب الذى تم تكفيره على الصليب والذنب الذى لم يتم تكفيره


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*


تحية وسلام للجميع ..

إسمحولى أشترك معاكم 

الاخت العزيزه (( طبيبه مسلمه ))

فى البدايه .. أحب أن ألفت إنتباهك الى أسلوب السخريه فى عرض تساؤلاتك مما لا يتوافق على الاقل مع كونك (( طبيبه )) مثقفه  ... هذا من جانب 

و من جانب آخر .. كان من المفروض أن تكونى على علم ( على الاقل ) بمعنى ( كفارة المسيح عن خطايانا ) حتى يمكنك السؤال عن ( مصيرك ) فى الابديه من خلال ( الايمان المسيحى ) .. وبما أنك لا تؤمنى بالمسيحيه كليتاً .. فالحقيقه سؤالك يثير الدهشه .. ولكن سأتجاهل ذلك و اجاوبك على تساؤلاتك 




> سؤال ممكن يتبنى عليه حاجات كتير دلوقتى انا مش مؤمنة بان المسيح صلب من اجل البشرية انا كل اللى مؤمنة بيه انه كلمة الله القى بها الى العذراء مريم وهو مرسل من رب العالمين ولم يبعث ليخلص العالم والحاجات دى فانا بسال عن مصيرى فى المسيحية وبسال برضه سؤال تانى :ماهى حقيقة الحياة الابدية فيها ايه بالظبط من غير كلام عايم




فى الحياة الابديه .. الاخت العزيزه .. نتمتع بالحياة مع الله .. ومع كل القديسين والمجاهدين الذين أنتصروا على شهوات العالم .. وفى الحياة الابديه .. لا يزوجون أو يتزوجون .. بل يكونوا ( أى البشر ) كملائكة الله فى السماء .. وهناك .. فى الابديه .. سيكون لديك (( إكتفاء )) ذاتى بالسعاده والرضى .. فلا تحتاجى إلى أى أمور أخرى ماديه لتشبع روحك .. فستكونى مكتفيه بكل ما أنتى فيه .. مملؤة سعاده غير منظوره .. و إستخدمنا مصطلح (( سعاده )) هذا لضعف لغتنا البشريه فى وصف الحياة الابديه ومشاعرنا ..





> :: سؤال صغنن برضة "" لو ان المسيح كفر عن البشرية كل خطاياها فمثلا مثلا لو واحد شرير ووحش وبيعمل حاجات وحشة "قتل او سرقة او ايذاء للناس وكده يعنى " هل سيقوم المسيح بتكفير خطاياه ويوصل الى الحياة الابدية ميت فل ؟؟؟




الاخت العزيزه ... هناك فرق بين الخلاص من (( عقوبة )) الخطيه .. والخلاص من (( فعل )) الخطيه .. فالخلاص من (( عقوبة )) الخطيه تممه المسيح بدفع ثمن الخطيه ... كما تنبأ عنه إشعياء النبى قائلاً " كلنا كغنم ظللنا . ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه . والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا " ( إش 53 : 6 ) فما دامت " أجرة الخطية هى موت " ( رو 6 : 32 ) لذلك هو سفك دمه من أجلنا على الصليب ومات نيابة عنا " لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به . بل تكون له الحياة الابديه " ( يو 3 : 16 ) 

وهكذا تم الخلاص من (( عقوبة )) الخطيه . لكل من يؤمن بفداء المسيح له 
أما عن الخلاص من فعل الخطية . فقد قدم المسيح إمكانيات لذلك 

أعطانا تجديداً فى الطبيعه . وقدرة على الانتصار فى الحرب ضد الخطيه . وحيثما تكثر الخطية ، تزداد النعمة جداً ( رو 5 : 20 ) و إمكانيات آخرى كثيرة نلناها بموت المسيح على الصليب بها نستطيع الانتصار على الخطيه 

ومع كل تلك الامكانيات .. تركنا على حريتنا فى إستخدامها أم لا ..
ذلك لان نعمة الامكانيات الروحيه ، لا يجوز أن تلغى نعمة الحرية .
فليس منطقياً أن نعمة تلغى نعمة آخرى 

وبالطبع لا يمكنك ان تنالى نعمة الانتصار على الخطية بدون الايمان بالمسيح له كل المجد والايمان بالفداء .. فالمسيح قدم كفارة عن عقوبة أى خطية أنتى تفعليها .. كيف ذلك ؟ .. بالتوبه .. فعندما تقدمى توبه حقيقيه عن خطاياكى .. دم المسيح الذى سفك من أجلك يمحو تلك الخطايا .. و لكن إن لم تتوبى .. فكيف تُمحى خطاياكى ؟!!! .. هل الله غير عادل ؟ .. او هل الله يدفع الانسان الى الشر ويقدم له الامكانيات لذلك ؟؟!!! .. حاشا .. ولكن إن لم يقدم المسيح كفارة عن الخطايا .. فكان مهما قدمتى توبه .. فلن تُغفر لكى .. لان العدل الالهى واضح تماماً .. أجرة الخطيه هى موت .. ما فيش رمادى .. يا أبيض يا أسود  





> وانا هيكون مصيرى ايه لو انا كويسة وطيبة وامورة ومؤدبة مش باذى حد ولا بكذب على حد ولا بغش حد؟؟؟!!!!!




ما رأيك فى المسيحيون والمسيحيه ؟ .. ما الذى يقوله لك إيمانك عنهم ؟

يقول أنهم كفرة .. أليس كذلك ؟  .. هذه خطية تُحسب عليكى .. بل أن أسلوب السخريه الذى كتبتى به موضوعك هذا .. هو خطية تُحسب عليكى  .. فكيف تكونى طيبه وكويسه ؟ .. الكتاب المقدس يقول : وكل كلمة بطالة تعطون عنها حساب يوم الدين ... كل كلمة .. فإن لم تؤمنى بالمسيح .. فأنتى لم تؤمنى بالله .. لأن المسيح هو الله .. و ليس نبى ورسول .. وهذه خطيه عظيمه تُحسب عليكى .. ناهيك عن الايمان المسيحى ككل الذى أنتى لا تؤمنى به .. كثير منا يظن أنه بمجرد انه لا يكذب أو يسرق أو يقتل أو يضر أى إنسان يكون بذلك شخص بار وسوى .. حتى المسيحى .. لا يكفيه ان يؤمن أن المسيح هو الله .. بل يجب أن يعمل بكل تعاليم الله ووصاياه المقدسه .. فالشياطين تؤمن بالله .. وتقشعر أيضاً .. ولكن هل ستنال الخلاص ؟؟ .. 

الجميع متصل ببعضه البعض أختى العزيزه .. فالإيمان (( الحقيقى )) بالله .. يستوجب الايمان بالمسيح .. والايمان بالمسيح يستوجب الايمان بكل كلامه .. والايمان بكل كلامه يستوجب العمل به .. هى حلقه متصله بعضها ببعض .. لا يمكن إطلاقاً أن تنفصل .. و إلا لن تصير حلقه 

أتمنى أن أكون قد أجبت على تساؤلاتك 

تحياتى


----------



## coptic hero (30 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> سؤال ممكن يتبنى عليه حاجات كتير دلوقتى انا مش مؤمنة بان المسيح صلب من اجل البشرية انا كل اللى مؤمنة بيه انه كلمة الله القى بها الى العذراء مريم وهو مرسل من رب العالمين ولم يبعث ليخلص العالم والحاجات دى فانا بسال عن مصيرى فى المسيحية وبسال برضه سؤال تانى               :ماهى حقيقة الحياة الابدية فيها ايه بالظبط من غير كلام عايم وحيات ابوكوا    :closedeye                      :: سؤال صغنن برضة:66:  "" لو ان المسيح كفر عن البشرية كل خطاياها فمثلا مثلا لو واحد شرير ووحش وبيعمل حاجات وحشة "قتل :budo: او سرقة او ايذاء للناس:t32:  وكده يعنى " هل سيقوم المسيح بتكفير خطاياه ويوصل الى الحياة الابدية ميت فل ؟؟؟ وانا هيكون مصيرى ايه لو انا كويسة وطيبة:174xe:  وامورة ومؤدبة :smil13: مش باذى حد ولا بكذب على حد ولا بغش حد؟؟؟!!!!!


يا دكتورة
اختصارا لكل الكلام الذى ممكن تسمعيه والذى انت متأهبه ومستعده لرفضه حتى قبل ان تسمعيه الرب قريب لمن يدعوه وصدقينى لو جاء وقتك سيكشف الله نفسه لك ومن كان يظن ان شاول الطرسوسى المضطهد الاعظم سيصير بولس الرسول العظيم ولكنها نعمه الله عندما تعمل انا هاطلب منك تفكرى بينك وبين نفسك من هو الآعظم وسيبك من كلام الانشاء ان نبيك أعظم الخلق ولولاه ما خلقت الجنه والكلام ده 
اولا انا هاكتب لك مقارنه وانت تختارى 
السيد المسيح الذى ولد بدون مشيئه رجل 
 2  عاش طاهرا 33 سنه على الارض 
 - 3- عمل جميع المعجزات حتى اقامه الاموات و اعاده البصر لآنه اله حقيقى 

  4 -انجيل كله محبه وتسامح ومباركه اعداء قبل احباء ولا توجد به ايه واحده تحض على الانتقام او القتل حتى عندما قبض عليه الجنود وقام بطرس بقطع اذن رئيس الجند قام المسيح ليس ليقتله بل ليصنع معه معجزة - قال لتلاميذه عن التبشير هائنذا ارسلكم كحملان وسط ذئاب
5- شهد له القرأن انه ولم يصلبوه ولم يقتلوه ولكن شبه لهم وصعد حيا 
جرم الزنا ولم يحلله بأى صورة من زواج4 او ملكات يمين 
6 -لم يتم تبديل اى وصيه فى الانجيل سواء كذب او زنا او قتل حتى لو فى سبيل الله بينما عند سيادتك كلنا نعرف ان فتره الحمل لا يمكن ان تزيد عن 9 شهور ولكن كان هناك فكرا سائدا فى الجاهليه ان الحمل يستمر لمده تصل الى اربع سنين 
2- عاش لم يمنع عن نفسه اى امرأة رأها حتى الطفله ذات الست سنوات والتى كان من رحمته بها يفاخذها بل ووصل الامر لمضاجعه ميته فى القبر وهى فاطمه بنت اسد وبعد ان تاخر فى القبر سألوه قال لهم لقد البستها قميصى (اندروير) لتلبس ثياب الجنه ويخفف عنها الام القبر
3-يوصى فى كل احاديثه بالقتل والقتال والجهاد ومن رحمته شق احدى مقاوميه وهى بنت قررفه الى نصفين بين جملين 
لم يصنع اى معجزة ولا تتخيلى ان الاسراء دى معجزة لانه لو مقاول من القاهره بيبنى عماره فى اسوان لازم عماله يواتوه بكل التفاصيل اثناء المبانى ما بالك بنبيهم 
لك انت تتخيلى دين الختام يحلل الكذب فى 3 حالات ويحلل الزنا بصورة مقننه وفكرة الزنا قائمه على ان الفرد ليس محلل له الا مضاجعه امرأة واحده طول عمرة مثل ادم ولكن ان كلما ترى امرأه تعجبك وانت صاحب مال تتزوجها اذن انت لست بحاجه للزنا لو كنت غنى لآنك ستتزوج ب4 نساء كل شهرين لة احببت غير ما ملكت ايمانك وللحديث بقيه


----------



## فادية (1 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> فاديه هو كل واحد يسأل كدا ماترديش عليه الا بالاجابه دي
> نفسي اشوفلك رد




طيب لو انت راجل وبتفهم اشرح لنا اختك المسلمه عايزة تقول ايه 
دا اولا 
ثانيا فاتك انك تقرا ردي على الطبيبه المثقفه المسلمه السابق 
والا انت مش بتشوف غير الي انت عايزوووووووووووو ؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*صدقوني يا اخواني الاعزاء بعد كل الكلام الي انتو رديتو بيه عليها هترجع تسال نفس السؤال وتقول مجاوبتوش على سؤالي 
النوعيه دي من المحاورين انا شفتها كتير قبل كدا 
وهمه واحد من انتين 
يا اما عارفين الحقيقه وبينكروها وبيسالو لمجرد السؤال مش لهدف معين 
او انهم اغبياء ( عذرا على الكلمه بس لازم اقولها ) ومش بيفهمو الكلام الي ببتكتب 
وفي الحالتين حوارهم وموضوعهم يبتنهي بدون الوصول الى اي هدف بمعنى ان الموضوع عقيم من البدايه  *


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*ميرسى لذوقك*

اولا  انا اسفة على التاخير وارجو المعذرة  نظراً لظروف عملى 

ثانياً: ميرسى يافادية لذوقك مش هقول اكتر من كده  

ثالثاً::واحدة واحده علينا عشان نعرف نستفيد من المناقشة ومنطلعش اغبيا  ___على فكرة حسب كلام اخواتك يافادية فكده  انتى ارتكبتى خطية ولو مكانش السيد المسيح كفرها  فكان هيبقى عقوبتك الموت عشان تكفرى عنها ____  وهنرد واحدة واحدة كده ماشى وماتستعجلونيش عشان انا مش بقعد كتير

نبدأ بالاستاذ " ريد امبيشين " وده لان اسلوبه عاجبنى فى الكلام ومقنع وهو الوحيد لغاية دلوقتى اللى فهمنى اللى كنت عايزة افهمه ___ شكرا____
1_(انا لما سالت عن مصيرى فى المسيحية كان سؤال زى بقية الاسئلة المعروضة فى المنتدى وكان ليا غرض من معرفة الاجابة وده مالوش علاقة بايمانى بهذا او لا  انا بسال عن ايمانكم انتم ))

2_((بالنسبة لنعيم الحياة الابدية فده كلام جميل بس سبق ان واحد رد قبل كده وقال ان نعيم الحياة الابدية فيه "مالا عين رات ولااذن سمعت ولاخطر على قلب بشر"" بيتهيالى ده بيشير الى حاجات مادية ماشفتهاش العين قبل كده واستمتاع الاذن بحاجات ماسمعتهاش قبل كده ومتع ماخطر ش على قلب البشر  انه يتخيلها من اجل اسعاده وعموما النقطة دى مش هنطول فيها...))

3__(( تصدق انتا اول واحد افهم منه رد عالموضوع ده بجد شكرا))  بس طبعا عندى اسئلة 

الاية اللى انتى كاتبها"" كلنا كغنم ظللنا . ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه . والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا"هل معناها اننا كغنم عندما ضلت واحدة مننا الطريق ربنا انزل علينا كلنا الاثم وجعلنا فى الاثم سواء لاننا ضللنا بسبب واحدة؟؟

*** اجرة الخطية هى الموت**** اين العدل الالهى فى ذلك ؟؟؟ _ يعنى فرضا احانا بشر والخالق من خلقنا وسوانا  ادرى بخلقه وبضعفة تمام؟؟؟ هل يعقل ان الرب الخالق العليم بعباده ومخلوقاته يمكن ان ياخذهم بخطية واحدة ويعاقبهم عليها بالموت يعنى حضرتك مثلا ً   لو كذبت مرة  عشان تكفر خطيئتك لازم تموت لمجرد انك كذبت؟؟!!!!!!! ____طبعا مفهوم ان الكلام ده اذا لم يكن المسيح صلب على الصليب______ هل يتفق هذا مع العدل الاهلى؟؟؟ انا اعرف ان العقوبة على حجم الخطيئة مش اللى يكذب زى اللى يقتل  ولا ايه؟؟؟ 

وحكاية اسلوب السخرية دى فمتزعلش ياسيدى حقك عليا بس هى لزمة عندى وهنحاول منزعلكش تانى يا ريد امبيشين..... صافى يالبن؟


بعد كده بقى "كوبتك هيرو"" ومعذرة معلش مش بعرف اقتبس ماليش فى المنتديات اوى زلى ماقلتلكوا

1__اولا ماينفعش تقول كلام الانشاء ده على معتقداتى عشان كده اولا عيب وحرام لان""كل كلمة بطالة تعطون عنها حساب يوم الدين"" ولا ايه؟؟  وبعدين ده هيخلينى ارد عليك واقولك انتا كمان كلامك انشاء و""الله محبة واقترب فالمسيح يحبك "" وفداك لانه يحبك وكده ماشى؟ اتفقنا؟؟؟

2___ الكلام عن السيد المسيح اللى انتا قلته كلام لا خلاف عليه فهو طاهر لاخلاف واحيا الموتى ورد البصر الى العميان _بامر الله__ فلاخلاف ....... لكن معذرة انبياء اخرون فى الكتاب المقدس قاموا باحياء الموتى باذن الله فهذا اذن ليس دليل كافى على الالوهية وكل الانبياء كان معاهم معجزات تؤيدهم ليصدقهم الناس    ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

3___بالنسبة بقى لحكاية ايات القتل والانتقام فبلاش  نسىء فهم بعض القران مفيهوش لا ايات انتقام ولا قتل بلا مبرر بس متقنعنيش ان يكون فى حرب وماحاربش واقعد على جنب واقول مش هحارب !!!! وبالنسبة بقى لانجيل المحبة اللى مفهوش ولا ايه عن القتل فاسفة جدا خد عندك

أ__ اذا خرجت لمحاربة اعدائك ودفعهم الرب الهك الى يدك وسبيت منهم سبيا
11 ورأيت في السبي امرأة جميلة الصورة والتصقت بها واتخذتها لك زوجة
12 فحين تدخلها الى بيتك تحلق راسها وتقلم اظفارها


الحمد لله في إسلامنا لا يحلق رأسها ولا غيره من وسائل الإذلال هذه !

ب__اذا سننت سيفي البارق وامسكت بالقضاء يدي ارد نقمة على اضدادي واجازي مبغضيّ. 
42 اسكر سهامي بدم ويأكل سيفي لحما. بدم القتلى والسبايا ومن رؤوس قواد العدو
43 تهللوا ايها الامم شعبه لانه ينتقم بدم عبيده ويرد نقمة على اضداده ويصفح عن ارضه عن شعبه
44 فأتى موسى ونطق بجميع كلمات هذا النشيد في مسامع الشعب هو ويشوع بن نون. 
45 ولما فرغ موسى من مخاطبة جميع اسرائيل بكل هذه الكلمات
46 قال لهم وجّهوا قلوبكم الى جميع الكلمات التي انا اشهد عليكم بها اليوم لكي توصوا بها اولادكم ليحرصوا ان يعملوا بجميع كلمات هذه التوراة. 
47 لانها ليست أمرا باطلا عليكم بل هي حياتكم. وبهذا الأمر تطيلون الايام على الارض التي انتم عابرون الاردن اليها لتمتلكوها
 لتخضع كل نفس للسلاطين الفائقة. لانه ليس سلطان الا من الله والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتبة من الله. 
2 حتى ان من يقاوم السلطان يقاوم ترتيب الله والمقاومون سيأخذون لانفسهم دينونة. 
3 فان الحكام ليسوا خوفا للاعمال الصالحة بل للشريرة. أفتريد ان لا تخاف السلطان. افعل الصلاح فيكون لك مدح منه. 
4 لانه خادم الله للصلاح. ولكن ان فعلت الشر فخف. لانه لا يحمل السيف عبثا اذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب من الذي يفعل الشر. 
5 لذلك يلزم ان يخضع له ليس بسبب الغضب فقط بل ايضا بسبب الضمير. 
6 فانكم لاجل هذا توفون الجزية ايضا. اذ هم خدام الله مواظبون على ذلك بعينه. 
7 فاعطوا الجميع حقوقهم. الجزية لمن له الجزية. الجباية لمن له الجباية. والخوف لمن له الخوف والاكرام لمن له الاكرام

وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: انْتَقِمْ مِنَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَعْدَهَا تَمُوتُ وَتَنْضَمُّ إِلَى قَوْمِكَ. فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: جَهِّزُوا مِنْكُمْ رِجَالاً مُجَنَّدِينَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَالانْتِقَامِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْهُمْ. فَحَارَبُوا الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ وَقَتَلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ؛ وَقَتَلُوا مَعَهُمْ مُلُوكَهُمُ الْخَمْسَةَ: أَوِيَ وَرَاقِمَ وَصُورَ وَحُورَ وَرَابِعَ، كَمَا قَتَلُوا بَلْعَامَ بْنَ بَعُورَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. وَأَسَرَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ نِسَاءَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَأَطْفَالَهُمْ، وَغَنِمُوا جَمِيعَ بَهَائِمِهِمْ وَمَوَاشِيهِمْ وَسَائِرَ أَمْلاَكِهِمْ، وَأَحْرَقُوا مُدُنَهُمْ كُلَّهَا بِمَسَاكِنِهَا وَحُصُونِهَا، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَى كُلِّ الْغَنَائِمِ وَالأَسْلاَبِ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْحَيَوَانِ، ... فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى وَأَلِعَازَارُ وَكُلُّ قَادَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاِسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمُخَيَّمِ ، فَأَبْدَى مُوسَى سَخَطَهُ عَلَى قَادَةِ الْجَيْشِ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الأُلُوفِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْمِئَاتِ الْقَادِمِينَ مِنَ الْحَرْبِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لِمَاذَا اسْتَحْيَيْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ؟ إِنَّهُنَّ بِاتِّبَاعِهِنَّ نَصِيحَةَ بَلْعَامَ أَغْوَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِعِبَادَةِ فَغُورَ، وَكُنَّ سَبَبَ خِيَانَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ، فَتَفَشَّى الْوَبَأُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً".

هــ ـــوجاء في سفر إشعيا (13 : 16) يقول (الرب): "وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم". 

 وللحديث   بقية


----------



## Twin (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*أعقب فقط*

سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخت طبيبية مسلمة

*طبعاً أنا أسف أني تدخلت في الموضوع*
*بس كان يجب علي أن أتتداخل للرد علي نقاط معينة*

*أما مامصير كل من لايؤمن بالخلاص*
*قد أجبت في أول مشاركات الموضوع*​ 
*لنكمل*


طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> الكلام عن السيد المسيح اللى انتا قلته كلام لا خلاف عليه فهو طاهر لاخلاف واحيا الموتى ورد البصر الى العميان _بامر الله__ فلاخلاف ....... لكن معذرة انبياء اخرون فى الكتاب المقدس قاموا باحياء الموتى باذن الله فهذا اذن ليس دليل كافى على الالوهية وكل الانبياء كان معاهم معجزات تؤيدهم ليصدقهم الناس ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*أنا هنا سأعلق علي كيفيه أثبات أن السيد المسيح له المجد هو الله*
*وسأثبت من خلال نص عن أقامة الموتي*​ 
*وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، جَاءَ مَبْعُوثٌ مِنْ بَيْتِ رَئِيسِ الْمَجْمَعِ، يَقُولُ لَهُ: «مَاتَتِ ابْنَتُكَ. لاَ تُكَلِّفِ الْمُعَلِّمَ بَعْدُ!» *50 *وَإِذْ سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ ذلِكَ، كَلَّمَهُ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تَخَفْ، آمِنْ فَقَطْ، فَتَنْجُوَ ابْنَتُكَ!» *51 *وَلَمَّا وَصَلَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ، لَمْ يَدَعْ أَحَداً يَدْخُلُ مَعَهُ إِلاَّ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَيَعْقُوبَ وَأَبَا الْفَتَاةِ وَأُمَّهَا. *52 *وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَبْكُونَهَا وَيَنْدُبُونَهَا. فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَبْكُوا. إِنَّهَا لَمْ تَمُتْ، بَلْ هِيَ نَائِمَةٌ!» *53 *فَضَحِكُوا مِنْهُ، لِعِلْمِهِمْ أَنَّهَا مَاتَتْ. *54 *وَلكِنَّهُ، بَعْدَمَا أَخْرَجَهُمْ جَمِيعاً، أَمْسَكَ بِيَدِهَا، وَنَادَى قَائِلاً: «يَاصَبِيَّةُ، قُومِي!» *55 *فَعَادَتْ إِلَيْهَا رُوحُهَا، وَنَهَضَتْ فِي الْحَالِ. وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يُقَدَّمَ لَهَا طَعَامٌ. *56 *فَدُهِشَ وَالِدَاهَا؛ وَلكِنَّهُ أَوْصَاهُمَا أَلاَّ يُخْبِرَا أَحَداً بِمَا جَرَى. *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فهنا يا أخت السيد المسيح أثبت أنه ألله الظاهر في الجسد*
*فهو لم يصلي ولم ينحني ليطلب من الله أن يتمم هذا الأمر*
*أنما قال........*​ 
*لاَ تَخَفْ، آمِنْ فَقَطْ، فَتَنْجُوَ ابْنَتُكَ!*

*يَاصَبِيَّةُ، قُومِي! فَعَادَتْ إِلَيْهَا رُوحُهَا، *

*فهذا ليس شخص عادي يصلي كالأنبياء الي الله لتحدث المعجزة أنما يأمر فيحدث*​



طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> بالنسبة بقى لحكاية ايات القتل والانتقام فبلاش نسىء فهم بعض القران مفيهوش لا ايات انتقام ولا قتل بلا مبرر بس متقنعنيش ان يكون فى حرب وماحاربش واقعد على جنب واقول مش هحارب !!!! وبالنسبة بقى لانجيل المحبة اللى مفهوش ولا ايه عن القتل فاسفة جدا خد عندك


 
*زوي ما قلتي أن لاتوجد حروب بلا مبرر وأكيد*


طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> لا ايات انتقام ولا قتل بلا مبرر بس متقنعنيش ان يكون فى حرب وماحاربش واقعد على جنب واقول مش هحارب !!!!


 
*كدة ماشي*​ 
*أما*​


طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> وبالنسبة بقى لانجيل المحبة اللى مفهوش ولا ايه عن القتل فاسفة جدا خد عندك


 
*ليه بقي فاسقة جداً*
*أكيد خاب تعبيرك*

*وكمان يا أختي*
*الأنجيل ليس به أي كلمة واحدة عن القتل والحروب*
*كل ال فيه سلام ومحبة مع الله والناس*
*وكل هدف الأنجيل أعلان الله لنا عن فداءه للبشرية *
*عن طريق أبنه الوحيد*

*أما تلك النصوص التي أوردتيها فهذه ذكرت في التوراه والأنبياء*
*وأنا لن أخوض في شرحها*

*ولكن سأوجه نظرك لشئ أن لكل شئ سبب *
*فهذا الشعب كان ذاهب للميراث الأرضي "أرض الموعد"*
*فكان يجب عليه أن يحارب *


*وهذا رمز يا أختي *
*لما كان سيحدث بعد الفداء*

*فهم يحاربون كي يملكون *
*ونحن بعد المسيح نحارب كي نملك*

*هم يحاربون قوات أرضيه*
*ونحن نحارب قوات الظلمة*

*وبعدين أيه المشكله أنهم يحاربوا الأمم الأخري *
*أليست هي مملكة ولها جيش وقيادة*
*وبجانبها أمم وممالك أخري تريد أن تحاربحا وتمتلكها*

*ولو تلاحظي يا أختي *
*أنهم مهما حاربوا وتمادوا في الحروب*
*لم يبشروا ولم يفرضوا دين الله بالقوة والقهر "فهماني"*
*فهذه كانت حروب سياسية وليست دينية*

*وهناك فرق شاسع بين الدين والسياسة*​ 



طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> اذا خرجت لمحاربة اعدائك ودفعهم الرب الهك الى يدك وسبيت منهم سبيا
> 11 ورأيت في السبي امرأة جميلة الصورة والتصقت بها واتخذتها لك زوجة
> 12 فحين تدخلها الى بيتك تحلق راسها وتقلم اظفارها
> 
> الحمد لله في إسلامنا لا يحلق رأسها ولا غيره من وسائل الإذلال هذه !


 
*أخذتي بالك يأخذها زوجة*
*زوجة *
*وليست أسيرة وعبدة تدفع الجزية والخرج و...... *
*وبعد كل هذا تسدد قيمتها لتتحرر من العبودية*
*فهذا شئ وهذا شئ أخر*​ 
*أما نقطة حلاقه الشعر والأظافر هذه ليست للأذلال*
*بل للتطهير كي تتحرر من كل الماضي وتتجة للمستقبل*
*فهيا ستكون من ضمن شعب الله المختار*
*فيجب أن تتطهر وهذه أمور للتأكيد علي ذالك*​ 
*وأرجو منكي لامجال للمقارنه هنا*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*




			
				طبيبة مسلمة;137333 قال:
			
		

> ثالثاً::واحدة واحده علينا عشان نعرف نستفيد من المناقشة ومنطلعش اغبيا ___على فكرة حسب كلام اخواتك يافادية فكده انتى ارتكبتى خطية ولو مكانش السيد المسيح كفرها فكان هيبقى عقوبتك الموت عشان تكفرى عنها ____ وهنرد واحدة واحدة كده ماشى وماتستعجلونيش عشان انا مش بقعد كتير


 

واضح أن فاقد الشىء .. لا يُعطيه .. فكيف نطالبك بالاسلوب الحسن فى الحديث .. وأنت للاسف .. تفتقرينه ..

فلا تعليق على عباراتك السابقه هذه يا أخت ........ طبيبه !!




> نبدأ بالاستاذ " ريد امبيشين " وده لان اسلوبه عاجبنى فى الكلام ومقنع وهو الوحيد لغاية دلوقتى اللى فهمنى اللى كنت عايزة افهمه ___ شكرا____


 
لا أعتقد أنك أقتنعتى بكلامى .. لانك لو كنتى قد أقتنعتى بالفعل .. لكانت نبرة السخريه على الاقل قد تغيرت فى حديثك .. ولكنى أتمنى أن تستمرى فى هذا الاسلوب .. حتى نستطيع تمييزك 




> 1_(انا لما سالت عن مصيرى فى المسيحية كان سؤال زى بقية الاسئلة المعروضة فى المنتدى وكان ليا غرض من معرفة الاجابة وده مالوش علاقة بايمانى بهذا او لا انا بسال عن ايمانكم انتم ))


 
المرء لا يسأل عن إيمان شخص آخر سوى لسببين فقط .. إما أنه يريد أن يفهم ومن ثم يعتنق هذا الايمان .. و إما أنه يعترض عليه بحجة ومنطق وعقل .. وبدلائل قويه .. ولا يفعل هذا السبب الاخير سوى شخص يكون مُلم بهذا الايمان المُراد مناقشته .. أو على الاقل .. لديه المعرفه الكافيه فيه .. حتى يمكنه المناقشه والاعتراض .. تُرى أياً من هؤلاء أنت ؟ 

2


> _((بالنسبة لنعيم الحياة الابدية فده كلام جميل بس سبق ان واحد رد قبل كده وقال ان نعيم الحياة الابدية فيه "مالا عين رات ولااذن سمعت ولاخطر على قلب بشر"" بيتهيالى ده بيشير الى حاجات مادية ماشفتهاش العين قبل كده واستمتاع الاذن بحاجات ماسمعتهاش قبل كده ومتع ماخطر ش على قلب البشر انه يتخيلها من اجل اسعاده وعموما النقطة دى مش هنطول فيها...))


 
وماذا قولت أنا ؟!!! .. هل أستطعت وصف أى شىء ؟؟ .. كل ما قولته لكى أن فى الحياة الابديه سعادة لا توصف .. وأشرت لضعف لغتنا العربيه فى وصف هذه السعاده التى أعدها الله لاحبائه .. وهذا الكلام يطابق تماماً ما قاله الاخ الحبيب عن " مالا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت .... الخ " .. ثم كيف يا (( دكتورة )) ان آية " ما لاعين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا يخطر على قلب بشر ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه " كيف أن هذه الآيه تُشير إلى (( حاجات ماديه )) ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! .. هل تظنى أن الكتاب المقدس يشير بطريقه غير مباشرة إلى الصبايا الحور والغلمان المخلدون وقوة الالف حصان ؟  .. لا أتعجب أن كان ظنك هكذا  .. أتمنى أن لا تتطرقى إلى نعيم الحياة الابديه لعدة أسباب ..
أولاً : لان هذه الامور مجهوله للبشر .. وليس مُعلن منها إلا القليل جداً .. فكل ما نعلمه عن الحياة الابديه هو ان من يحب الله ويسلك بحسب كلامه يحيا الى الابد فى ملكوت الله .. ويرى كل الانبياء و القديسين والشهداء الذين أرضوا الله أما (( شكل )) هذا المكان من حيث التضاريس و الملامح .. فهو حتماً لا يخضع إلى قياسات بشريه .. لانه من إعداد الله لمن انتصروا على شهوات العالم .. فهو مكافأة لهم لانهم سلكوا ببر وطهاره فى العالم .. فحتماً تكون المكافأه أجمل و أعظم مما رأوه فى حياتهم على الارض .. وبما أن الجميع يكونون كأرواح فى الحياة الابديه . فهم ليسوا تحت سيطرة الماده .. ولا يخضعون لقانون الماده .. إذاً كل ما يحيط بهم من نعم وسعاده هو روحى بحت .. وليس هناك صبايا يعودون عذراوات .. ولا يوجد من يكون شغله الشاغل هو فض الابكار !! .. يا إلهى !! .. ألهذا الحد 

وثانياً : لان الحياة الآخرى فى المسيحيه تختلف إختلاف كلى وجوهرى عما تؤمنى أنتى به فى القرآن ولو تحدثنا بإستفاضة عنها .. فقد تسمعى كلامى (( من كتبكم )) يضير أذنيكى ويخدش حياءك  ولا أحب أن أفعل ذلك 




> __(( تصدق انتا اول واحد افهم منه رد عالموضوع ده بجد شكرا)) بس طبعا عندى اسئلة


 
الجميع عزيزتى قد أجابوا إجابات وافيه .. ولكن لا أدرى كيف لم تستوعبى ؟؟!!  وبخصوص أن عندك (( طبعاً )) أسئله .. فهذا متوقع ...




> الاية اللى انتى كاتبها"" كلنا كغنم ظللنا . ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه . والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا"هل معناها اننا كغنم عندما ضلت واحدة مننا الطريق ربنا انزل علينا كلنا الاثم وجعلنا فى الاثم سواء لاننا ضللنا بسبب واحدة؟؟


 
لا أيتها الاخت العزيزه .. ليس معناها كما تفضلتى وقولتى .. الآية تقول (( كلنا كغنم )) أى كلنا نحتاج إلى راعى وتم تشبيهنا بالغنم الذى لا يعرف طريقه بدون الراعى .. (( ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه )) أى أنغمسنا فى شهوات العالم ونجاساته .. (( والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا )) أى بموت المسيح على الصليب حمل عنا (( عقوبة الخطيه )) متى يسامحنا الله من عقوبة الخطيه ؟ عندما نقدم توبه طاهره نقيه .. إذاً هناك إمكانيه ان تُغفر لنا خطايانا إذا توبنا لان المسيح دفع ثمن هذه العقوبه بدمه الطاهر على عود الصليب .. لكن لو لم يكن المسيح قد مات وقام من الاموات .. فمهما قدمنا توبه .. فلن تُغفر لنا .. ليس لان الله غير رحوم - حاشا - ولكن لان الله عادل .. وأيضاً من رحمته انه تجسد وحمل هو عنا العقوبه .. وهنا يتجلى العدل والرحمه فى أروع صورهما 




> *** اجرة الخطية هى الموت**** اين العدل الالهى فى ذلك ؟؟؟ _ يعنى فرضا احانا بشر والخالق من خلقنا وسوانا ادرى بخلقه وبضعفة تمام؟؟؟ هل يعقل ان الرب الخالق العليم بعباده ومخلوقاته يمكن ان ياخذهم بخطية واحدة ويعاقبهم عليها بالموت يعنى حضرتك مثلا ً لو كذبت مرة عشان تكفر خطيئتك لازم تموت لمجرد انك كذبت؟؟!!!!!!! ____طبعا مفهوم ان الكلام ده اذا لم يكن المسيح صلب على الصليب______ هل يتفق هذا مع العدل الاهلى؟؟؟ انا اعرف ان العقوبة على حجم الخطيئة مش اللى يكذب زى اللى يقتل ولا ايه؟؟؟


 
العدل الالهى اختى العزيزه هو ان يقول لك أن أجرة الخطيه هى موت ... فأنت تقولى ان هذا القانون عادل ، عندما يعرفك حقوقك وواجباتك والعقوبه .. أليس كذلك ؟؟!! .. فالله تبارك أسمه .. أعلم أبينا آدم بكل شىء .. عرفه من أى الاشجار يأكل .. ومن أى شجرة لا يأكل .. وهنا يكون عدل الله واضح وجلى لآدم .. فكأن الله يقول لآدم .. يمكنك ان تاكل يا آدم من كل أشجار الجنه .. كلها لك .. ولكن من هذه الشجرة لا تأكل لانك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت .. وهنا من عدل الله انه أوضح له النواهى .. فلا يعقل ان الله يترك آدم بلا تحذير وبعد ان يسقط يحاسبه .. !! حاشا لله ان يفعل ذلك وهو الكامل فى عدله .. ايضاً آية " أجرة الخطيه هى موت " توضح العقوبه .. وفى نفس الوقت الكتاب المقدس وضح لنا ما هى الخطيه .. إذاً الامر عادل تماماً .. ولا أدرى فى الحقيقه ما اللبث فى هذه الآية .. فهى واضحه وضوح الشمس .. والخطيه فى المفهوم المسيحى - كما سبق وقلنا فى مشاركات عديده سابقه - هى إنفصال عن الله .. والانفصال عن الله يُعنى الانفصال عن الحياه لان الله هو الحياة .. وهو واهب الحياه .. وكل بشر يحيا بنسمه منه .. حتى عندما خُلق آبينا أدم يقول الكتاب المقدس : فنفخ فيه نسمة حياة .. فصار آدم نفساً حيه .. وبما أن الخطية هى الانفصال عن الحياة التى هى الله جل إسمه .. فهى إذاً موت .. فما هو الانفصال عن الحياه سوى الموت ! .. فبالخطيه يعيش الانسان بعيداً عن الله .. سواء هنا على الارض أو بعد الموت .. والكتاب المقدس يوضح لنا هذه العقوبه جيداً حتى نحترس .. 

والخطيه اختى العزيزه فى مفهوم الله هى خطية .. أياً كان نوعها أو حجمها .. و أجرة الخطيه (( أى خطية )) هى الموت .. وسبق و أوضحنا معنى كلمة موت .. وكفارة المسيح أختى العزيزه كانت عن عقوبة الخطيه .. وبموته وقيامته أعطى للانسان فرصه أخرى أن يحيا فى الفردوس .. فبالبلدى : ما ينفعش نعمل اللى أحنا عاوزينه ونقول ربنا مات علشانا وهو هيشيل الخطايا دى .. لاء .. ربنا مات ( يعنى الله المتجسد مش تيجى تقولى هو ربنا بيموت ؟! ) علشان يرفع عننا العقوبه .. العقوبه بس .. مش نعمل اللى عاوزينه ونقول دم المسيح يطهرنا .. كمان العقوبه مش هتترفع غير لما نتوب توبه صادقه فعلا 

أتمنى أكون أجبت على تساؤلاتك 





> وحكاية اسلوب السخرية دى فمتزعلش ياسيدى حقك عليا بس هى لزمة عندى وهنحاول منزعلكش تانى يا ريد امبيشين..... صافى يالبن؟


 
انا مش زعلان منك ..... أنا زعلان عليكى 

كما قولت فى الاعلى أختى العزيزه ... فاقد الشىء لا يُعطيه 


أما باقى أسئلتك فقد جاوب عليها الاخ الحبيب أمير 

تحياتى


----------



## sameharabchurch (8 ديسمبر 2006)

MY dear sister, moslem doctor
i am happy that u ask this
but i want to say to u that your fait is the hell without jesus
because nobody can pay for you the price of your sins rather than jesus, take care
try to think of this very well
its your life


----------



## gadalla (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الى الاخت الفاضلة الدكتورة المسلمة بالنسبة لعملية الفداء زى قصة ابونا ابراهيم واسماعيل اللة فدى اسماعيل اين كان الكبش ومن الذى اوجد الكبش طبعا اللة وانتى تعرفى باقى القصة انا عاوز اسئلك سوال وفكرى اكويس كيف اللة يفدى اسماعيل بالكبش انا شايفها صعبة بالتفكير البشرى المحدود لكن بنؤمن بالمكتوب الموجوده فى كلمة اللة هكذا المسيح فدا البشرية بموتة على الصليب انا معاكى التفكير البشرى صعب يستوعب الموضوع لكن بالايمان .[لانة هكذا احب اللة [/العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن بة بل تكون لة الحياة الابدية .يسوع حمل خطية العالم ومات من اجلى ومن واجلك ومن اجل البشرية كلها لكى تكون لنا الحياة الابدية .ونحن نؤمن ان يسوع حى فى السماء الى ابد الابدين ونؤمن سوف ياتى على السحب ويدين المسكونة بالعدل وانتى تؤمنى بذلك واذا لم تؤمن فانت لا تؤمن بالقراءن الكريم.واللة يفتح بصيرتك الروحية


----------



## نبيل يحى (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*جواب للطبيبه المسلمه*

************************************
*لي سؤال لك *
*ما دخلخلنا نحن بما تقول ؟؟؟؟*
*هذا قسم أسئلة وأجوبة مسيحية*
*وليس قسم للأسئلة الأسلامية*
*فبرجاء عدم التكرار "المشرف"*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## نبيل يحى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*العباده*

سلام  للجميع
هل  العباده  لازم يكون لها عنوان  
هل  الذي  يريد  يعبد ربه لازم يكون منتمى الى دين  ام يجوز  بلا
هل  المسيحين هم فقط الواصلين الى الله  والمستقره نفوسهم فقط المسيحيين
لقد عشت في اليابان وفي الهند  ووجدت  البوذي  والهندوسي منهم  السعداء والمثمرين وحياتهم  فيها الكثير من العطاء للبشريه  هل هؤلاء الاشخاص في نار جهنم خالدين فيها

سيدي لقد  اثر بي سائقي في الهند لان وجدته سعيدا  ووجدته صادقا يحب زوجته واولاده ويعمل الكثر من اجل تربيتهم ووجدته دائم الابتسام والسعاده  ووجدت به تقبل  وحب  للبشريه والمسلم والمسيحي عنده سواء  فهل هذا مصيره العذاب الدائم ؟؟


----------



## لوله (12 ديسمبر 2006)

> الكتاب المقدس صريح و واضح
> 
> اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ». (يو3:36)
> 
> يعنى مصير سعادتك لو لم تؤمنى بخلاص المسيح جهنم ان شاء الله



السلام على من اتبع الهدى
اولا انا استغربت الاجابه هذي 



لانها توخذ على المسلمين كدليل لعدم مصدقياتهم 
عندما يسال مسيحي مسلم عن  نهاية من لايومن بدينكم 
فيجيب المسلم النار 
توخذ عليه كانه نقص في الدين الاسلامي 

والحين القيها عند المسيح 


قمت التناقض عند المسحين يعني اذا كان نفس المصير عندكم لمن هو بغير ملتكم فلماذا السوال 
اصلا 

فكيف تنهون عن خلق وتاتون بمثله 
واسال الله ان يهدي الجميع الى الطريق الصحيح


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

لوله قال:


> قمت التناقض عند المسحين يعني اذا كان نفس المصير عندكم لمن هو بغير ملتكم فلماذا السوال
> اصلا


 
ماهو هذا التناقض العجيب الغريب؟


----------



## لوله (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ايها الفاضل انا اسالكم


يعني كثير اشوفها في التلفزيون
انه لمى مسيحي يسال مسلم عن مصير المسحي 
فيجيبه المسلم ان لم تومن بالله وبمحمد فمصيرك النار
يجليسو يستهزو بالمسلم 


والحين انا اقراء في منتداكم انه من لم يتبع ملتكم في النار

يعني المسيح العرب يختلفو عن المسيح الاجانب


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

لوله قال:


> ايها الفاضل انا اسالكم
> 
> 
> يعني كثير اشوفها في التلفزيون
> ...


 
لا دخل لاتباع الملل هنا في الخلاص الابدي
الايمان بالمسيح كرب و مخلص و بكفارته على عود الصليب هو الحل لغفران الخطايا و لا علاقة له بالملل


----------



## لوله (13 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب ليش تسالو المسلمين اصلا 

طيب سوال سالته 
ولم اجد اجابته هل المسيح عند العرب يختلفو عن المسيح الاجانب
اتمنى انكم تجاوبو على سوالي هذا


----------



## Fadie (13 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اختى لا تستقى معلوماتكم من مصادر مشبوهة

لاء طبعا المسيحيين هم من يؤمنون بيهوة الاله الواحد القدير و كلمته يسوع المسيح الذى ظهر فى الجسد و مات على الصليب لأجلنا و روح الله القدس الذى اوحى لكتبة الاسفار المقدسة

من لا يؤمن بهذا ليس مسيحيا و من يؤمن بهذا مسيحيا


----------



## تلوين (13 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *صدقوني يا اخواني الاعزاء بعد كل الكلام الي انتو رديتو بيه عليها هترجع تسال نفس السؤال وتقول مجاوبتوش على سؤالي
> النوعيه دي من المحاورين انا شفتها كتير قبل كدا
> وهمه واحد من انتين
> يا اما عارفين الحقيقه وبينكروها وبيسالو لمجرد السؤال مش لهدف معين
> ...



لابأس أختي فادية السؤال مرة ومرات 

من غير المعقول أن نأتي مسلمين لسنوات طويلة من صفحة أوصفحتين نقتنع

لذلك نسأل ونسأل ونطلب منكم الصبر علينا 

كوني محبه صابرة كمريم ^_^


----------



## لوله (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مصادري هي قنوات اجنبيه تعرض برامج مثل 60 دقيقه وغيرها 
اليس القائمين عليها مسيح



بعدين سالت هل مسيح الاجانب 
نفس مسيح العرب


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2006)

لوله قال:


> بعدين سالت هل مسيح الاجانب
> نفس مسيح العرب


 
نفسهم يعني ايه؟ في انسان نفس غيره؟ :new2:


----------



## لوله (13 ديسمبر 2006)

لا قصدي 

هو ان طبيعه المسيح الاجانب دينيا 
هي نفس طبيعه المسيح العرب دينيا


----------



## تلوين (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام على من أتبع الهدى

هل تظنى أن الكتاب المقدس يشير بطريقه غير مباشرة إلى الصبايا الحور والغلمان المخلدون وقوة الالف حصان ؟  .. لا أتعجب أن كان ظنك هكذا  .. أتمنى أن لا تتطرقى إلى نعيم الحياة الابديه لعدة أسباب ..
عزيزيREDEMPTION أنت تجيب على نفسك 
 لان هذه الامور مجهوله للبشر .. وليس مُعلن منها إلا القليل جداً .. فكل ما نعلمه عن الحياة الابديه هو ان من يحب الله ويسلك بحسب كلامه يحيا الى الابد فى ملكوت الله .. ويرى كل الانبياء و القديسين والشهداء الذين أرضوا الله أما (( شكل )) هذا المكان من حيث التضاريس و الملامح.. فهو حتماً لا يخضع إلى قياسات بشريه ..
أذا هي أمور غيبية لكن القرآن أخبر عن بعضها منها أنهار العسل وهو ليس كعسل الدنيا كما تفضلت ولا نعلم كيفيته
وأنها خمر لكنه ليس كخمر الدنيا ونساء ليسوا كنساء الدنيا بل هن مخلوقات فقط للجنة كنهر العسل
وهو لم يذكر الألف حصان لذلك يبقى في الأمور الغيبة ولا نعلم ولايحق لك أن تقول هو موجود او لا لاننا نتفق بأنه غيبي 

 وليس هناك صبايا يعودون عذراوات .. ولا يوجد من يكون شغله الشاغل هو فض الابكار !! .. يا إلهى !! .. ألهذا الحد 
هل يوجد في القرآن نص يقول أننا سنفقد عذريتنا ؟؟ 

لان الحياة الآخرى فى المسيحيه تختلف إختلاف كلى وجوهرى عما تؤمنى أنتى به فى القرآن ولو تحدثنا بإستفاضة عنها .. فقد تسمعى كلامى (( من كتبكم )) يضير أذنيكى ويخدش حياءك
هل يوجد بالقرآن مايخدش الاحياء ؟

الكلام الكثير لذلك مازل للحديث بقية ..


----------



## تلوين (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ما لم تراه عين وما لم تسمع به أذان وما لم يخطر علي قلب بشر
لماذا أولاٍ يستشهد amirfikry بالنص القرآني على جوابة .. أرجوكم أقنعونا بالنصوص الأنجيلية وبلانجيلية فقط

.. وأشرت لضعف لغتنا العربيه فى وصف هذه السعاده التى أعدها الله لاحبائه ..

لضعف العربية في الوصف يستشهد بالقرآن هل هذا مقنع أخي REDEMPTION
أعطيني الوصف القوي إذاً الذي يوزاي وصف القرآن العربي من غير العربية 

لعجالتي هذا ماأستطعت كتابته ولكن مازل للحديث هنا بقية 
سأعود أن حييت ...:16_14_20:


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2006)

تلوين قال:


> ما لم تراه عين وما لم تسمع به أذان وما لم يخطر علي قلب بشر
> لماذا أولاٍ يستشهد amirfikry بالنص القرآني على جوابة .. أرجوكم أقنعونا بالنصوص الأنجيلية وبلانجيلية فقط


 
هذا ليس نص قرأني بل نص من العهد الجديد:
بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه 
كورنثوس الاولى الاصحاح 2 و العدد 9


----------

